# Ant_s product colection



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

hey everyone, had a few new products today and thought it about time i sorted it out and thought may aswel post my collection on here, well today went to halfords for the 3 for 2 offer and got some fast glass, heard it is pretty good for polish residue on plastics, car glass polish and tar remover, and also had another delivery from CYC which was more sonus applicators, dodo juice lime prime and some 3m tape,










and heres the rest of the collection

mf's and terry cloths









wash mitts









my softer mf's, drying towels, mr pink, and a mf sponge for anytime its needed, probably backs of alloys









autoglym shampoo, autoglym metal polish, clay and autoglym tar remover









megs tyre dressing, new look trim gel, and a spray tyre dressing, o and my draw for dirty mfs etc









my brushes, the apc bag has 2 detailing brushes in i use for exterior and interior apc use









brushes for alloys, arches and tyres









here ive got bilberry, megs apc and last touch (really love that stuff), DJ born slippy and red mist (yet to try red mist can't wait) and snow foam, the clear bottle hangin up is just water aswel, o and stripper scent









glass cleaner and leather cleaner and conditioner, and dash spray going to use this up then on the look out for a dash dressing? ideas?









my wax and sealant which is dodo juice austintacious, colly 915, and sealant is FK1000p


















my polishes 









and my sonus applicators, really like these









when its all packed away









my DA and pads, tape, led torch and PTG


















henry









and my karcher jet wash









and i think thats about it, happy with my collection now took about a year to get this far but think i have nearly everything i need now lol (sure im still going to buy more)

and heres 2 pics of my car for the fun of it lol



















the calipers and hubs are going to get painted black, could see the paint in some pics, and can just about see the AP coil-over sticker lol

Thanks 
Ant


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

nice collection there, am still getin my collection together lol. cars lookin good too !


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks mate, think the only stuff i really want know is zaino as its getting really good reviews, and thanks mate happy with how is looks now just little bits here and there now to change


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice collection, nice and tidy.............:thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Good Collection....:thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice Collection.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

really nice colllection, the sonus stuff is really good I even rate their polish to leave more gloss than Meguiars or Menzerna. Controversial lol


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

which DA is that?

thanks!


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Great collection and awesome car :thumb: 

love how you can see the AP logo peeking out. 

Any other mods?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

the polisher is the DAS-6

and thanks i like it too, you can only see the sticker when you get low down, and no, no other mods just yet looking at getting the ST rear brake set up, and upgrading the front brakes, not decided to what yet, getting a remap, and maybe one day, hopefully a hybrid turbo, ive got a progress thread here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159982


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

only a small addition but had 2 new drying towels from Costco,










rate them quite high, not my "go to" drying towel, which is the Autobrite drying towel from the group but a while back, the blue one with a red border, (does anyone know if the GB is still on? but still a very good towel and with two in a pack could dry a car very very easily


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice collection! :thumb:

Where did you get the foam stick applicators from mate? The ones in this pic above the Megs triple duty brush:
http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/antspug/S8300890.jpg


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks mate, and i got those foam brush's from partners/ryman, the pack was only a £1 i think so well worth it for applicators


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

nice kit, did u like the ptg, any gd?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah mate i like the PTG, it is definately better than guessing the paint thickness, and really good for someone who does it for a hobby, but knowing me i will end up selling this and buying another one lol


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

*a good month for new stuff lol*

well i've a brought a few more things now, not many but thought i'd update here, well a few weeks back i was in New York for my cousins wedding and planned on bringing back some zymol carbon but they had non in stock so instead i picked up some Megs gold class wax and some zymol leather condition










and when i got back i had a delivery from CYC with some megs wash and wax shampoo, PB Black hole and some Z-CS, have ordered Iron Cut aswel but they are out of stock.










and today i have just got back from Indianaopolis and brought some megs gold class shampoo and 2 MF wheel brushes. Anyone tell me whether the gold class strips wax? not sure if i have read it on here, but i couldn't not get it a $5! lol










and can't wait for the weather to clear up so i can get my car detailed while i'm off work until tuesday


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice few bits ant, AFAIK gold class does'nt strip wax..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks kev, well i'll use it and see, but will probably use the wash & wax first (hopefully tomorrow if the weather is better)


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

nice collection, wish i could have a set up like that.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

another small addition, this time a decent torch. after recommendations i went for the LED Lenser P7, and jesus it's bright!! having a little test with it yesterday and tried to see swirls on my mobile phones face and it blinded me!

then about 15mins ago popped into the garage to check it on paintwork and you guessed it, it blinded me again, having the light on 100% is deadly for your eyes lol, but saying that it does show swirls very well and i managed to get it for £34 and free next day delivery off Amazon.

So anyone looking for a swirl spotting tool i recommend this but be warned, be carefull of the reflection lol.

so a few pics to show it's box, it's case, the size in comparison to a Sky remote lol!, and the battery holder.





































when i can find my camera i will get some pics in action

thanks

P.S did i mention thats it's very bright!! lol


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I didn't see those drying towels when I was in Costco this week, beginning to wonder if they have different stuff in different shops.

Did you paint your wheel nuts Ant, including your locking nut?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

well the towels are from months back so they may not do them anymore.

Yeah i painted the nuts and locking nut, i'm not sure if i've got pics in my progress thread mate. I brushed them with a small wire brush i've got, then sanded them with 1200grit sand paper (i think it was i'm not sure i had any other sandpaper at the time, so must of been that) Give them about 4 or 5 coats with about 20mins inbetween and then 2 or 3 layers of laquer.

Then after about a hour used them, I know paint should be left longer to dry and cure etc. but on wheel bolts i'm not to concered because i didn't think it was last very long but i've had the wheels off a good 10 times since and they are still on good condition.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Ant, I'm thinking about black or grey wheels so a handy thing to know how to do.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ok mate, let me know if you need to know anything


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

a small update:

weeks and weeks back i brought one of the limited edition DW prints, and brought a frame straight away, a really nice black frame but it was 10mm to narrow and i couldn't cut any off the print becuase it's limited edition lol.

So a few weeks back me and the gf went Ikea and i saw a frame that said for A3, but it looked pretty big, but not looking at the print for ages brought it anyway, was only about £15 or something. Got it back home put the print in and realised the frame was waaaaay too big, so it's sat in my bedroom for ages looking at me, but today finally having a day off work i thought i would hang it and see what it looked like, and it's not as bad as i thought.










next to the other print in my garage










i may get another frame for it, but for now i'm happy with it


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice collection there mate,fiesta looks mint too.

curious to know what mf's are those in pic 2,top left?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks mate!! and the yellow-ish ones? they are a multi-pack from Costco. Really good had them for ages and have used them for near enough everything. Think you can get a pack like them from screwfix.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers ant,they look way more plush than the ones i have from costco.lol


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

in the last few weeks have brought myself a few new products so time to update me list. I took advantage a PB's offer weeks back on the Werkstat products, but yet to try them, untill tomorrow when i use it on my moms car. Also brought myself some new clay from CYC, it's thereown Fine Clay, and also brought Dodo Juice Skull Candy. And after seeing a thread on here weeks back about clear buckets from Dunelm I ordered them and used them today.










And the buckets from washing my car today


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a few more additions to my kit:

3M polishes and pads (6" and 4")
DJ Spin Doctor
Poorboys NLD
Vics Concours
Vics Deep Cleanse
Vics Quick Detail
Vics Super Soap
2 Vics mf's
3 Ultimate Ultra-Plush Buffing Cloth























































Was planning on using all fo this today, stripping back previous LSP (Austintactios still going strong after 4 months  ) using Deep cleanse or maybe Blackhole, applying Concours. Changing my bulbs (headlights, sidelights, number plate bulbs for LED's) and adding a "RS" style bonnet lip but of course IT RAINED!! Not a happy chappy lol


----------

